# Any of you skinny?



## lost91 (Oct 18, 2011)

This is something I've been self-conscious about since high school. I've always wanted to gain a few more pounds but have a hard time gaining.I'd rather be a little overweight than skinny. I weight 130lbs and am 5'7". I wish I could weight 20lbs more:/


----------



## FrostSpike (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm the same height and weighed 133 after basic training. I got up to around 150 at one point and was in pretty good shape. I have to say it helped out my self confidence a lot. 

Just starting working out. And remember working out is only half the batttle. Being a skinny dude you're going to have to eat massive amounts. I was force feeding myself egg whites and oatmeal. I'm happy now at around 140 ish.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Used to. 5'1'' and 110 lbs. Last year, I was 120. So I lost weight.  I'd rather stay as this weight than the weight I was last year. Ew. Planning on losing a couple more though s o I can feel better about myself.


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

I am 5'10 and I used to weigh like 115 lbs... I think I'm up to 145 right now but I still look terribly thin.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm 5'11 (I think) and about 154 pounds. I definitely want to gain a fair few more pounds.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

I guess we're just the ectomorphic type. I'm 5'0” and 98 lbs.


----------



## Carcamo (May 4, 2013)

I am 5'10 and I weigh 194, You guys need to stop the cardio for a few months and do weights and eat protein rich foods and get big.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Carcamo said:


> I am 5'10 and I weigh 194, You guys need to stop the cardio for a few months and do weights and eat protein rich foods and get big.


I think I'm going to get started on somewhat of a clean bulk, but I don't want to gain too much fat and get unfit though.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I use to be 5'8 and 105lbs well into my 20s. Now I'm about 150lbs, maybe slightly under, atm. It was incredibly hard to put on that much weight and took years for me to do.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I weigh around 140-150, it varies, I can't seem to gain any muscle no matter how much protein I eat. I don't want to gain fat, yet I don't want to be a skinny weakling anymore, sigh. I'm too lazy and tired on my days off to even consider lifting weights nowadays. Man I suck...


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

me too, no matter how much i eat i cant gain weight


----------



## Carcamo (May 4, 2013)

WhatBITW said:


> I think I'm going to get started on somewhat of a clean bulk, but I don't want to gain too much fat and get unfit though.


Nah It's mainly muscle though I do weights and my body is a bit wide haha.


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

5'8 135 this is real life..


----------



## geepeeone (Mar 27, 2012)

5'7" 130 lbs getting tired of this sh*t!


----------



## Makiz (Dec 31, 2012)

I was 120lbs at my lowest and 190lbs at my highest but I still looked skinny (6'3 issues)- then went in and out of depression and I'm sat here at 165lbs and I haven't worked out in a few months. Just cbf to do anything anymore. 

I used to get picked on a lot when I was real thin especially at work. Kinda wish they'd start picking on me again because it might make me motivated to get back into it. =\


----------



## geepeeone (Mar 27, 2012)

Nada said:


> I use to be 5'8 and 105lbs well into my 20s. Now I'm about 150lbs, maybe slightly under, atm. It was incredibly hard to put on that much weight and took years for me to do.


Hey, what's a good target weight for someone 5'7"


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

Well I think I've got you all beat. 5'7" and 118. I went on a month long clean bulk, lifting almost every day. I bought tons of supplements and drank whole milk constantly, and couldn't seem to gain anything. I got so sick of eating so much food and having no results that I just thought, screw it. I'll wait until my metabolism slows down enough, get a little fat on me, and try again.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

geepeeone said:


> Hey, what's a good target weight for someone 5'7"


When I was looking for target weight I used a height weight chart like this. I think its good starting point.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

yukikodunkzone said:


> Well I think I've got you all beat. 5'7" and 118. I went on a month long clean bulk, lifting almost every day. I bought tons of supplements and drank whole milk constantly, and couldn't seem to gain anything. I got so sick of eating so much food and having no results that I just thought, screw it. I'll wait until my metabolism slows down enough, get a little fat on me, and try again.


Exactly what happened to me. I kept trying periodically ever since I could remember. I would try to stuff food down my throat and drink these large weight gainer drinks. Every time nearly puking myself. I've even wished I could have one of those tubes shoved up my nose to feed me liquid food. It was just so hard to put on weight, but incredibly easy to lose it all. Eventually as I got older and it became easier so I took advantage of it.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Those were the days. I was a really skinny kid until I was about 14, then I bulked up with football. I'm still relatively thin and I'm not a bodybuilder, but I'm way over the suggested BMI for my height.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

5'10.5" and up to around 148 lbs now. I would like to be 160 lbs with just added muscle, but I'm slowly working at it. I was 132 lbs at the start of this year.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I am about 5'6" I think and Im always around 120 pounds. I don't think Im _that _skinny. I know people who are less. It doesn't bother me though. I just don't like my build. I am disproportionate.


----------



## tryingbutfailing (Jun 7, 2013)

I use to have a bmi of 20 until my psychiatrist messed with my meds and made me gain 20+ kilos in 5 months. Never going on meds again and working my butt off to get back down to where I was as the weight gain has made my social anxiety worse


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

My arms and legs are skinny, but I'm a little chunky otherwise, It's weird as hell.


----------



## satyrinath (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm around 150lbs at 6 feet tall. My weight doesn't really change no matter how much I eat & exercise. I mean, if I went to the gym often and have structured meals I'm sure I could gain weight but that's not something I'd be interested in. Haven't been able to exercise recently because of an injury anyway.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

5'8" and 140 lbs. I'm trying to lose 5 lbs. of fat to drop from 11% bfat to 7%. It's unlikely that I'll lose any weight though. Because I'm doing a specific kind of ketosis I'll be putting on some muscle, probably enough to increase my weight.

I weighed 160 lbs. at one point. I dropped 25 lbs. during my first year of college. Since then I've enjoyed the lower weight -- it assists greatly in endurance running, I feel immensely lighter.


----------



## Melvin1 (Jul 12, 2013)

5'10" and 175lbs right now...I was 130 lbs 4 years ago then i started lifting and eating a lot and now im satisfied with my weight. I just wanna be more shredded now dont care that much about weight.


----------



## shy pt (Jul 4, 2013)

.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

5'2 and only 80 lbs. I am in the severely underweight category.

I hate it so much. I just want to be healthy.


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't really care much about weight. I've been 100 lb almost my entire life but my body at age 20 was much flabbier and weaker. I also had quite a belly. The body right now is still 100 lb even but it's toned, especially my abs so I like it a lot better now than it was before.


----------



## ShyGirl Ireland (Mar 31, 2013)

i'm around 5ft2 and am 6.2 stone which i think is 88 pounds 
i look really skinny and hate it i've tried a few different thing and still am but i can't seem to gain any weight.
i wouldn't mind so much but it tends to make me look unhealthy and i hate comments i get off people sometimes.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

im 5,8 an half an weigh bout 85kg which is bout 180 pounds I work in a physical job so I have a bit of muscle, stayed at this weight for bout 5 years now....but no im not underweight..lol


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

I weighed myself today and I currently weigh 122lbs. I'm fat, but I honestly don't care! I'm always hungry so I eat and eat, but I weigh a lot less than I did before. And I'm only 5'3, but I do wish I was taller, like 5'7.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

what is skinny? I dont consider myself skinny. I am 5'4" and am 123 pounds. by my mothers standards i am three pounds over weight. but i don't care frankly. I think I'm "normal"


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

6'1 163lb. I lost 15 pounds over the past couple months since I started my new job ( from the stress of it and just not really eating enough ). I'm way too skinny now.


----------



## Melvin1 (Jul 12, 2013)

BMI from 0 to 16.5 is considered severely underweight.
BMI from 16.5 to 18.5 is considered underweight.
18.5-25 normal
25-30 overweight
30+ obese


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm same as you.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Im 5'11 215 to 210lb.

A couple months ago i was 190 to 185lb i packed on some weight coming off medication i don't mind being heavier set. It should come back off and go to baseline sooner or later.

I remember being a 140lb when i was a kid it was fun being that weight eventually i want my weight to go down for blood pressure reason.

It alot better being heavier doing bodyweight exercises i wouldn't mind being 240lb either lol.

Can't i be big and skinney :/


----------



## isurfallday (Nov 7, 2011)

I am 5'9 165lbs, I want to bulk up, or least tone up my body


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

5'6 and I haven't quite reached 100 lbs yet. No joke.


----------



## IllmaticJJ (Dec 29, 2013)

aGenericUsername said:


> 5'6 and I haven't quite reached 100 lbs yet. No joke.


Wow I though I was skinny. Yeah back in high school i used to get embarrassed all the time when I realized that even the skinny girls who were my height still weighed more than I did


----------



## ganges (Jan 29, 2014)

I did loose a lot of weight lately. But that's because I have been too depressed to eat.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

aGenericUsername said:


> 5'6 and I haven't quite reached 100 lbs yet. No joke.


I can imagine everyone every five seconds comes upto you and asks you about your eating habits, huh?

I'm 5'7" and the lowest I've ever been able to get is 135, and people never shut up when that happens.


----------



## P1e2 (Jan 18, 2014)

I have thin arms that I am a little self conscious about, but otherwise happy with my weight. Used to be too skinny and it was due to stress and when I see photos of my self I looked almost kind of ill and understand why people gave me a bad time about being thin. At the time it bothered me that people gave me a bad time about being thin. It is somewhat genetics and somewhat due to stress that I am and was thin. Now I just like to exercise to be healthy and still on the thin side due to my genes.

5'5" and between 120 to 125 lbs. and my BMI is 20 so I am happy. 

The lowest was 109 lbs, yikes I know!!


----------



## Draconess25 (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm 5'0" and weighed 85 lbs at my lowest. That was back in 2011-2012 when I was an alcoholic and borderline anorexic. I weighed myself a couple weeks ago and found out I'm at 105 now. I was depressed all day, and just kept looking at how "fat" my thighs were. Kept squeezing them, crossing my legs, just trying to make them look skinnier.

That night, my boyfriend asked me why I was depressed, and I started crying about how "fat" I am. So he gave me a talk about how it's muscle from working out, I look better with more meat on my bones, and I could actually stand to gain about 5 more pounds. He compared how skinny I was when we first met to "A Holocaust survivor that shouldn't have survived."

I still don't like knowing my weight is in the triple-digits, and I'm still not used to weighing so much, but I guess I was underweight for so long that a normal weight feels overweight to me. He said I'll be fine. At least I don't have to worry about getting truly fat, cause I can lose 5 pounds if I just diet for the weekend. xD


----------



## bringdaruckus (May 26, 2011)

6'0 160..I wish i didn't have such bad social anxiety because I know girls like me.. i'm just too scared  i'm not a virgin but only had a handful of sexual relationships


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

5'11" and 120 lbs.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

i'm 130lbs and i'm 5'8". i guess that's skinny, although i'm, like, toned - so, skinny-toned?

but i love my body <3


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

No I'm not skinny.


----------



## nessachan53 (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm 5'6 and weigh 102 pounds and apparently according to others I look less than that. I've tried gaining a few extra pounds but when I eat more I seem to lose weight.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm 5'7 around 133 or so lbs. I weighed around 145 about 7 months ago; anti depressant side effect or stress or something. :blank

It doesn't bother me, but friends and family comment on it occasionally.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Pretty much went in the opposite direction. 5'10.5" and 127 lbs now, but I'm really toned and my arms and legs look a lot more muscular, so even though I weigh less I'm larger than before. While muscle may weigh more than fat, by the time I put on one lb of muscle I've lost like 7 or more lbs of fat, so it is very misleading.


----------

